# Tandem Cycle Cyprus IVF



## Berry77 (May 29, 2015)

I passed the hard process and I've created this topic to help you. I get pregnant with tandem cycle, thanks to my doctor Dr. Zehra. I can help you if you have any questions concerning of tandem cycle.


----------



## palviki (Jun 11, 2015)

I also passed the same hard process, I'd like to help anyone too


----------



## Toto2011 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey Berry and Palviki

Congratulations on your BFP!!!! I am looking for some help, in a quandary about where to go Greece (Serum) or Cyprus (Team Miracle)
I am considering having the Tandem cycle too as I have had one IVF before which resulted in BFP but sadly mc as 8 weeks. However, i am  concerned about Tandem reducing the chances of success against donor egg alone.

Please share your experience. What made you choose the clinic you went to, how did you find it and how many times did you try.

Any information would be greatly appreciated

wishing you a very happy pregnancy


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrats on the bfp's  

Could anyone advise in the cost of tandem cycles please? I don't think Serum do it, or you have to pay a donor cycle and own egg at same time? Also can you transfer a donor egg blastocyst with an own egg one at same time?


----------



## Berry77 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Toto and Strawberry,

I decided to go for the tandem cycle to increase my chances because my previous process with my own eggs was negative. Actually I don't have many ovarian reserves.  The tandem process allows you to stimulate your own ovaries and egg donor ovaries at the same time. But unfortunately the quality of my own eggs were insuffisant. Anyway what matters is that the final result were positive and I get pregnant  
I made lots of researches before deciding about the hospital, but I really like British Cyprus IVF despite the fact that my firts treatment was negative. The doctor and all the team were all the time present and I like Cyprus so going there is like holidays 
As I had a previous treatment there I don't know if it influences the price so maybe you can just chat with them on the website to ask the price. If you need to know anything else let me know. Good luck ladies!


----------

